# Expecting Foster Cat Not Eating



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

My new foster Leia is a soon to be mom cat however since Thursday she has been experiencing blow out diarrhea and as of the past 24 hours has turned her nose up at all food. I've tried plain dry along with canned and have also heating up the food and added water. I contacted the shelter and they gave me some canned Purina en along with foriflora and tylan powder. However she is even turning her nose up at the canned en and is now throwing up as well. The shelter wants me to wait until tomorrow morning to speak with their vet and then possibly bring her in. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do until then to try and get her to eat? Her kittens aren't due for another 2-3 weeks and mom herself seems to be getting lethargic now as well and I'm getting worried about her health and the health of her kittens. I've talked with the vets I work with as well but seeing as shes not my cat and the clinic I work at does not work with this shelter there isn't much we can do.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am shocked and dismayed at the way the shelter has responded to this situation. A pregnant queen suffering severe diarrhea for a week and now not eating anything at all for 24 hrs PLUS vomiting is an emergent situation. At the very least, she is almost certainly dangerously dehydrated. Without food and water NOW, her kittens can not develop ... or even survive. And tomorrow they're going to have you "possibly" bring her in to see the shelter vet? What, you mean if she's still alive tomorrow?

Short of calling the shelter and demanding that the cat be taken to an ER vet RIGHT NOW, I don't know what else you can do. This cat is dehydrated and weakening, and her kittens may be dead or dying. She may be dying. 

If I were you, I would be livid, and I would be on my way to a vet.

Laurie


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

laurief-I'm quite disappointed in how their handling this myself. I work with rescues on a daily basis at the clinic I work at and not one of them has ever treated a situation like this that way. Actually disappointed isn't the right word I'm pretty ticked at them. Like you said this cat needs to see a vet or else she and her kittens won't make it. Shes a very young cat too a kitten herself to a year at most and when I checked her weight today is only 6lbs. Thankfully she is still drinking quite well but the fact is shes not eating, is now throwing up and has diarrhea. That is a situation that requires vet care immediately not in the morning if they chose she needs it. I actually ended up calling the clinic I work at and one of the vets is going to make a house call to check on her. Bringing fluids with her so I can at least keep her hydrated and see what else she can do for her. I'm going to see about syringe feeding her as well but my worry is if shes throwing up without eating that doing so will just make it worse. So far she has only thrown up a few times but still this isn't normal. If the shelter gets mad then I hate to sound so harsh but thats their problem for refusing to help. When I call tomorrow I plan on telling them exactly what I did tonight and what I think of how they handled this situation and tell them whether they approve or not I'm bringing her in.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Good for you, and BIG kudos to the vet you work with (who could get in big trouble for treating this cat without the shelter's permission). If your vet charges for her services, you'll probably end up having to pay that bill yourself, since it's not authorized by the shelter.

I hope that Leia and her litter pull through. No matter what the outcome, you might want to reconsider fostering for that particular shelter. Unfortunately, there are shelters out there that are not working in the animals' best interests.

Please keep us updated on Leia's condition and that of her litter, when you know.

Good luck,

Laurie


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

laurief-They did mention giving her fluids in the morning so I'm going to hope they don't get mad at both myself and my vet for doing this. They know I work at a clinic as well so part of me wonders if the reason why they didn't want to do much for her is because they assume I will deal with it myself. My vet is like me and can't stand to see an animal suffer if she can do something about it. She gave her some fluids and did a general exam just to check her out. Was hesitant to do anything else without approval from the shelter and said she will not be charging for this which is too kind of her. 

I'm hoping she will pull through as well. She seems slightly perkier thanks to the fluids but still no interest in eating. I'm going to at least continue to foster Leia and then will have to seriously think about continuing to foster from them. They were great when I had my foster kittens but not so much with Leia and how their handling this isn't impressing me one bit. 

I'll be sure to keep everyone updated on the outcome.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AnimalAnimeLover,
Oh my goodness! Poor Leia! The vet you work for, is awesome for checking on her, and giving her some extra fluids...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, that everyone makes it safely...
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

How awful! I can't see my shelter being so negligent at all! It would have to go up the chain of command to get the OK for an E-vet but it would happen and pretty quickly too. I'm sorry you are in this position caught between what is right for your charge and the rescue Please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Leia ended up going into premature labor tonight. She passed 2 very underdeveloped dead kittens. Hoping she doesn't have anymore stuck inside her and she will be alright until I can have a very firm word with the shelter. I'm furious. I've been telling them since Thursday that someone was wrong with her and they failed to do anything until today. Then when I call to tell them she won't eat what they prescribed today they tell me to wait until morning.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Noooooo:'( I'm so sorry.....I just hope and pray Leia makes it thru the night...
This is just awful...poor girl...
Keep her warm, and if it looks like she's going into shock, rub some syrup or honey on her gums...
She needs a vet...


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I know it's late but I would call someone and demand an OK for her to go to an E-vet. It's simply unreasonable for you and Leia to have to wait until tomorrow. As it is I doubt you will be able to sleep tonight. Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope so as well. I have a feeling their going to somehow blame this on me because they won't want responsibility for this. Their vet told me to feed her more when she heard her weight today. Well thats my problem she won't eat and your not doing anything about it. I would think that as a shelter vet you would actually do your job and not ignore your fosters. I wish I could take her to an ER vet right now but I can't legally make any medical decisions regarding her. She seems very confused and lethargic right now almost like the fluids my own vet gave her earlier have worn out already. I would call them but the only number I have is for the shelter itself and the foster coordinator who never answers her phone. 

I have 4 cats and 3 dogs of my own that I'm concerned about now as well. They never went near her or even in the same room as her but I'm one of those paranoid pet owners.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That doesn't sound good for her...if she's confused and lethargic now...This is heartbreaking...:'(


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

No it doesn't. I don't know what else I can do for her that I haven't done already. If she were my cat she would have seen a vet last week and if this was still going on we would be at a vet right now getting help. I don't understand especially after working with such wonderful rescues through work how a shelter can be this stupid if thats even the right word about something like this. I did shoot the vet I work with a text to let her know the outcome but theres nothing she can really do at this point either like myself.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Call the foster coordinator. Even if the coordinator doesn't answer leave a message and at least there will be a record that you called. If she/he does get the message hopefully it will be taken seriously and the cat can go to an E-vet this morning.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I can do that. Better then siting around worrying about her.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I just realized that sounded harsh and that was not my intent. I'm not trying to give out commands I'm just so beside myself with disgust over their negligence and I'm hoping that there is some way this girl can be taken seriously


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't even worry about it. I feel the same way you do. Working in a clinic myself and dealing with rescues daily I just can't believe that something like this wasn't a huge cause for concern for them. I'll be happy honestly if she makes it through the night. Thats my main priority right now.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no, that is just heartbreaking. I can't believe they're this negligent. What a horrible situation to be stuck in. 

I have no experience with fosters, so forgive me if this is a stupid question, but if you do take her to the e-vet right now, what is the worst that could happen? I mean you tried to get her help and I know it's not your cat, but I kinda feel that if I found her on the side of the road and I would make medical decision to save her life or end her suffering, whether the owner is there or not. By all means try to contact them, but if they won't do anything it's just animal cruelty in my opinion. I don't know, I may miss the obvious but it just breaks my heart to have this poor cat suffering while she's supposed to be in shelter care.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Just re read my post, I don't mean to accuse you of animal cruelty at all. I know you've done more for this cat that probably anyone else. It's the situation that is cruel.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Please please keep us updated tomorrow on how she is doing and what happens with the shelter. Sending prayers


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AnimalAnimeLover, 
I too, just pray she makes it thru the night...
(((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She passed another dead kitten. Leia herself is still alive thankfully. I'm going to be giving this place a piece of my mind when I talk to them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Animalanimelover, I am so sorry your shelter has done this to you. I am so furious just like you as this so negligent on their part. Poor Leia to be so poorly and now the labor. I truly feel for you. I hope the foster coordinator and vet agree use can see an Evet


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

After arguing on the phone that she needs to see a vet they are letting me bring her in. Didn't seem concerned at all. I had to tell them I work at a vets office and know she needs medical attention for it to happen but it happened. Will let you all know the outcome. After all of this I almost want to adopt her myself.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

What a horrific situation for Leia and for you. A shelter like that ought to be shut down, or all of the administrative staff should be replaced. There simply is no excuse for the sort of neglect and abuse suffered by Leia at the hands of that rescue. If Leia survives this, I hope you do adopt her and get her permanently away from those people. I don't see how the shelter could possibly make any sort of trouble for you or your vet, seeing as they have left themselves wide open for you to file a criminal complaint against them of animal cruelty and neglect. 

I am so sorry for both you and Leia, but I'm so proud of you for standing up for her.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AnimalAnimeLover, 
OMG! Poor Leia...Poor you...
I STRONGLY Second everything Laurie said!!

There is something VERY Wrong with that shelter!

Please don't let them put Leia to sleep...just because they don't want to be "bothered"...

Many (((HUGS))) to you, and Prayers for both Leia and you...
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She is in very bad shape. 103 fever and severely dehydrated. Gave her more fluids and sent home with mitrazapine and orbax. Their own vet was actually shocked at her condition and asked why she wasn't in there sooner. She now weighs 5lbs and she may have another kitten inside of her. The shelter doesn't have an x ray or ultrasound machine so I need to go get her an x ray done to see if she does indeed have a kitten inside. If she does then its off to get an ultrasound to see if its alive or not. If its not then its time for emergency surgery.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

An Emergency Spay, may be the only thing that will save Leia....
Not knowing how long the other kittens were dead inside her, before she basically "aborted" them...
The chances of any being alive, are slim to none...
But her chances of having a very bad internal infection, are very great...
What a Sad, Sad situation...:'(
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She needs to be spayed. Shes in horrible shape. I'm kinda ticked at my own boss right now too. I ask to come in and use the x ray machine and he tells me hes busy in surgery and can't help me right now but I can still go in and wait until hes done. My boss has never brushed me off like that before and the other vet who helped me the night before is not in today. I can't afford to do any more siting around waiting. This cat won't make it until morning.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand your frustration with your vet, but if he's got a bad case in surgery right now...I can understand his focus.
Can you reach out to some of the other shelters, and see if a vet they use, is available??
More Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

He called my case not an emergency not the surgery he was doing. If that were the case I wouldn't be so ticked at him. The surgery is a neuter. I know theres another clinic up the road from where I work who works with a shelter I was going to see if they can get me in.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Why not just go to a clinic with an ultrasound? That way, they can do the xray first, then immediately do the ultrasound, if necessary, to determine viability. That would save you an extra trip if your own vet doesn't have an ultrasound.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Since she's running a fever, a vet may want to wait until the Orbax kicks in and brings her fever down before risking surgery, anyway. Particularly with her in such a debilitated state.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Also, she should be on an IV drip to deal with her dehydration. SubQ fluids won't do it if she's severely dehydrated.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Leia is going to be one VERY expensive cat if she requires xrays, ultrasound, and surgery. Are you certain that the shelter will cover these expenses? If not, are you prepared to pay potentially over $1000 for her vet expenses today?

Laurie


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree with the IV fluids part and doing both in one shot. We don't have an ultrasound machine where I work but we have a company that comes out and does it. The shelter isn't the one who ordered all of this but their vet did who actually donates her time there. I have no idea if the shelter knows what she ordered and if not I'll have to pay for this myself. An x ray at my work would be free and I've never had an ultrasound done there so no clue how much that would be but the emergency surgery they want their own vet to do I would assume so why not just take Leia to their vets personal clinic is what I wonder.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

An ultrasound can cost $500 or more, depending on location and local pricing ... or it may only be half that. Definitely have the xray done at your vet clinic if you can get it done there for free, and see if you can also get them to put her on an IV drip overnight for free. 

I don't understand why the shelter's own vet isn't doing everything at her own clinic other than the ultrasound (assuming she doesn't have an ultrasound).

You need to get someone at the shelter to TALK TO YOU and make some decisions, and if you don't want to get stuck paying for all of this yourself, make them put it all in writing.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

This is such a nighmare!

Laurie


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

The 'rescue' organization should be reported to the ASPCA! or the City/Town Health department.. Their license should be revoked! 

I pray poor Leila makes it through this ordeal....Is there another organization who can help out? or a Vet...

God Bless You for taking care of Leila.....poor thing..

Laurie, by the time AnimalAnimelover talks to anyone at the shelter, Leila may be beyond help...this is really serious....

Is there an emergency Vet or a Vet school who could help? I mean, even if you had to surrender the cat to someone else to take care of....any the 'rescue' organization, document everything....


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Leia was put to sleep at the request of the shelter. I got approval to take her to a vet they work with and they found another kitten inside with tons of puss in her uterus and they believe she had distemper also. She wouldn't make it through surgery so to end her suffering we put her to sleep.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so tragically sad. I'm glad that Leia is no longer suffering. I'm glad that she had you taking care of her in her last weeks. I hope that the shelter staff learns an important lesson from her death and their negligent part in it.

I wish you a peaceful grief,

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Noooooo:'( Poor Leia...so many things stacked against her....
I can't help but wonder, if she'd been seen earlier, when you wanted her to, would it have made a difference...
The only good thing now, is shes not suffering anymore...
My heart is still breaking, for both of you...
What a horrible tragedy...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Poor Leia. I'm glad that she's no longer suffering. 
I'm really disgusted at that shelter though, I can't believe how negligent and non caring they have been. Even if it the outcome hadn't been any different, they could have spared this poor girl a few horrible days. Bless you for caring and helping


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

AALover, This was heartbreaking to read and I feel so much for your situation. If you were not there for her, she would have suffered longer. You did everything you could. They most likely would have put her to sleep at the shelter due to expense. 
When you have had time, you can think through what if any action should be taken regarding the shelter.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Distemper is a worst case scenario in such a young cat. I'm surprised they didn't already know that she had it. She should never have been sent home to foster care without having a complete set of tests. I'm so so sorry. You did everything you could. Please keep working with other rescues. This was not a typical situation at all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry! The shelter put you in an awful situation. Poor little Leia! Being pregnant and so sick and then giving birth...At least she had someone to take care of her and to care about her. From what you said, I'm not sure the shelter would have tried to do anything to help her if she had been there instead of with you. I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. Not a way for a shelter to develop relationships with fosters...


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your condolences. I feel awful about what happened to her and I plan on giving this shelter a serious piece of my mind. We are not sure if it was indeed distemper and I am going to guess the shelter won't bother testing her for it. However I do have 4 personal cats of my own that I am now worried about. They are vaccinated and never had physical contact with her or even went in the same room as her but of course the worry is still there. I just tossed out everything that she used in that room and am going to bleach it out tomorrow. No cat is allowed in there for the next 3-4 weeks as well. Everyone has been telling me my cats should be fine but course I worry quite a bit. I don't want my sweet babies to go through what Leia had too. I stayed with her until the very end. Leia was ready to go it was instant and peaceful and at least she is no longer suffering and in pain. I do hope the shelter gets a serious wake up call after this.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone have information for me on if I should be panicking about my own cats? The vet at the clinic I went plus a couple techs I work with have all told me that since they are vaccinated and have boosters and never had contact with her they should be fine but of course I still worry. I do plan on speaking with my own vets about this as well and have already sent one of them a text a few hours ago.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. Poor Leia, but at least she is no longer suffering. I am so angry that this shelter for whatever reason allowed an animal under it guardianship to suffer but also put you into this situation as well is appalling. 
I do think they need to receive some kind of official warning or audit with recommendations. I would not want another cat or fosterer to have to go through this


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Since yours have been vetted and have their shots and boosters, they should be fine!
About the only thing I can think of would be an URI getting passed around, IF...little Leia had the sniffles and sneezies...
Some L-lysine for your kitties in that case, would be good for them.
Maybe someone else has some thoughts on this for you...
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you both.

Sharon thank you for the reassurance. Thats what I keep getting told and each time I hear it just helps more to make the bad thoughts go away. My cats range in ages from 11, to 4, 4 and 2 if that helps anyone. All fully vaccinated with booster shots and no contact with her. Blood work always comes back clean the only thing would be my 11 year old is positive for expose to feline corona virus not the actual virus itself just expose to it but I've been told that this is common in cats and most develop antibodies and go about their life as normal.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

With your cats up to date on vaccines and no contact with her or any of her blankets etc which you threw out, I would say it is unlikely they could get sick with this.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Jenny bf-thank you as well for the reassurance. I probably sound like a crazy paranoid pet owner but this is a pretty big scare for me. Even working at the clinic I always change my scrubs and shoes before getting in my car so I don't run the risk of bringing something home. So to possibly have something this serious in my own house is scaring me quite a bit.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If Leia's body is still available, I would contact the shelter immediately and demand that they have a full necropsy performed, esp. in light of the fact that they were informed a week ago that Leia had severe diarrhea and continued to allow her to reside in your home with other cats without the veterinary care that could have diagnosed and saved her life.

Laurie


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I know the vets office is holding onto it to let the shelter decide what to do. The vet herself even said they probably won't test her even after being informed that she believes she had distemper. Which to be honest is stupid because as a shelter if you are taking in cats from the same place and one just died from possible distemper wouldn't you want to test Leia to make sure it wasn't or was distemper. It would save them a lot of heartache in the end if they send these new kittens off to foster and the same thing happens to them or they leave them at the shelter and have the same thing happen. 

I did inform them that I have cats of my own and am worried about their health right now given what has happened. Yes my cats are fully vaccinated and had no contact with her whatsoever but theres always that chance. They told me to toss everything of hers out and bleach out the room she was in just like the vet told me to do. I've already junked everything still need to bleach it but am waiting on someone to get home to help me out. I plan on locking my cats away while I do this and plan on doing this 3 times if not more. Anyone know if 3-4 weeks is accurate in not letting any cats into that room or should I wait longer? I've heard that the virus if this was distemper can live in the environment for up to a year.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Feel better about my own cats. Finally finished bleaching out the room Leia was in. 

Contacted the shelter about doing any testing with Leia's body and they said they have not yet made a decision. I strongly encouraged they do so to prevent any other foster homes or cats from going through this and to protect any existing cats already in a fosters home that are the fosters personal cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Please keep us posted on what the shelter decides. Geez. And now they put you in the position of having to worry about your own kitties. I'm not an expert, but I'd agree with the others that the risk should be very, very slight. Still, I understand, as I'm sure most of us here do, that you don't have 100% peace of mind, and it is really unfortunate that it's because of the shelter's inaction. No good deed...


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

They have decided not to do any testing. Which of course makes me mad because their not trying to help one bit and prevent this from happening again. It also of course doesn't give me any answers as to what is in my house. I'm currently communicating through text with one of my own vets about my own cats. She said the virus is highly contagious and can live in the environment for years so no new cats in the house for a year. She said the vaccines should protect my own cats and then asked if they are still eating, drinking and have normal energy levels. Waiting to hear back. I know she is at the clinic working today so replies between us will be slow but I will keep you all updated. Almost makes me want to sell my house and car(since she was in my car too in a carrier that was in the room with her) and go somewhere clean thats how freaked out this has me.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I would no longer foster for this shelter. you are helping them out and they can't do a simple test for you? there are other rescues that need fosters...


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I have already told them I am never fostering for them again. I'm also going to look into seeing if I can report them for anything due to what has happened. To be honest for right now I just want to focus on getting this possible distemper out of my home and making sure my own cats do not get sick. Maybe someday I will foster again but not anytime soon. This experience was awful and I know other shelters and rescues are not like this but this has been a very big scare to me. I work at a clinic and am no stranger to stuff like this but when its in your house its just a different kind of scary.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not writing this to add to your stress level, but distemper isn't the only disease with which Leia may have been afflicted. There are other contagious possibilities, and without a necropsy, you just don't know what she may have brought into your home. Have you considered paying for the necropsy yourself?

As far as reporting the shelter is concerned, I think it would be a very responsible action for you to take. I suggest filing a complaint with the IL State Veterinarian:

ILLINOIS
Name:	Dr. Mark Ernst
Title:	State Veterinarian
Organization:	Illinois Department of Agriculture
Division:	Division of Animal Industry
Mailing Address:	PO Box 19281
Springfield, IL 62794-9281
Office Address:	State Fairgrounds
801 E Sangamon Avenue
Springfield, IL 62794
Phone No:	(217) 785-4944
Permit No: 
After Hours: 
Fax No:	(217) 558-6033
Email Address:	[email protected]


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AnimalAnimeLover, 
Perhaps the vet you work for could do the necropsy? 
I had similar thoughts to Laurie, concerning other diseases 

This shelter needs reporting ASAP!
This is criminal neglect one their behavior and the whole handling of this situation!!

The amount of other animals that are being endangered by their neglect is catastrophic! 

You need to get Leia's body, before they incinerate it...somehow...
(For testing and evidence).

What a nightmare...
Good Luck with everything. 
(((HUGS)))
Sharon

Good


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats my concern too. I have no clue what she had and if they won't do any testing I will never know what is in my home and what my cats have been exposed too. The last thing I want is my own cats getting ill like that and it scares me. I've been watching them like a hawk ready to get off to the vet the second I see something is off and I hate this feeling like I'm just siting around waiting for the worst thing to happen and then I lose them too which I don't want to happen. 

Thank you for the information. 
I'll have to call back and see if they would be willing to let me pay for it.

Kayla


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They may not be honest due to a law suit in the forseeable future. If nothing else you can give them bad press. You may have to nicely drop some meaningful words that scare them into the right thing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
If they'll let you pay for it, get her body away from their vet/vets, that might perform the necropsy! You want someone, who isn't affiliated with that shelter at all! 
You want honesty and full disclosure! 
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I would think that if you inform them that you will be filing a complaint with the State Veterinarian against them, that will definitely get their attention. The state vet, I believe, is responsible for inspecting all shelters in the state and has the power to shut them down.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Fudge! Missed the edit window...
One more thing, I just thought of...Do you by any chance have a networking relationship with any of the other fosterer's? 
If so, you could contact them, and see what kinds of problems, they've had, or are having with this shelter! (More evidence, to build a case).
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going to do my best to get a necropsy done on her. I just hope I'm not too late. I unfortunately don't have any contact with any other fosters. I've actually already written a very negative review for them and stated exactly what happened on a few websites already to open up peoples eyes. I'm still waiting on my own vet to get back to me on my own cats and I do hope she has some good news to give me despite all the facts. I'm in a real state of worry and anxiety right now and I know that isn't good for me or my cats. I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard to do so. I've talked with family who have all told me they are thinking good thoughts and sending prayers and they firmly believe that our kitties will be just fine and live long happy healthy full lives. Family experienced in the pet world of course. I hope all this good thoughts and energy will be a positive thing and I thank everyone here for your support. This really means a lot to me in a time like this and I can't thank you all enough for your information and support.

Kayla


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
You're dealing with a very stressful situation! 
Like you, I'd be worried sick about my own cats and dogs!!
And I'd be Furious at that shelter! 
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, Kayla, I also believe that your own cats are at very minimal risk. They had no direct contact with Leia or the room she was in, and you've done a thorough antiseptic cleaning. I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I know that that won't prevent you from worrying, anyway.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
Thank God, you've had your cats vaccinated, and their boosters kept up!
That will protect them a lot!
Hang in there!
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Laurie and Sharon thank you both. I really appreciate your support and good thoughts. 

Sharon-I use to do 3 year boosters for everyone but since working at the clinic I've been doing just 3 year for rabies only and one year for distemper just because I didn't want to risk anything coming home with me and wanted to be sure they were current on protection. Only one out of the 4 has a 3 year distemper that she got before I started working there that will need to have another booster this July. I know the vaccines are said to last even longer then 3 years but I want my girls and boy to be protected. I've been told the vaccine is highly effective though and even if a vaccinated cat comes in contact with a sick cat the chances of them getting sick themselves is highly unlikely. I'll be honest if I get through this without anyone getting sick I am going to be thanking the people who make this vaccine for making such an effective vaccine. We have had parvo out breaks at the clinic quite a bit since I've been there and my own dogs had actually been getting groomed during that time. Current on vaccines and no contact plus a good bleaching of our isolation room kept them safe and I'm hoping that since its the same with that room in my house and my cats that the same outcome will occur.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I managed to get through the weekend worrying less but this morning one of my girls hardly touched her breakfast. All litter boxes have no traces of diarrhea and I can't find any vomit anywhere either but she always finishes her food or at least eats a good amount. The last time this happened was back in January and the vet thought it was pancreatitis but tests came back clean and she was back to her normal self and eating her bowls clean a few days later. However given what has happened my mind is at the worst place right now. If she won't touch her dinner tonight or just picks at it were going to the vet.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
I can imagine how much Stress and Worry this is all causing...
Try and stay calm yourself, so your cats, don't pick up on it...
I hope and pray, your one little girl, has just picked up on your stress, and is having a slightly 'off' day...
Keeping an eye on everyone, is smart tho', under these circumstances...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't panic, Kayla, but DO take her temperature. If she's running a fever above 103, call a vet and discuss both your girl and your recent experience with Leia with the vet. If she's not running a fever and she doesn't eat normally tonight, run her to a vet tomorrow.

Every now and then in my household, one of my otherwise healthy cats will refuse a meal. This almost always has one of two causes: 1) sudden fever of unknown origin, or 2) constipation. So the first thing I do is take the cat's temp. If there's fever, I go through my fever-reducing regimen, which generally brings the fever down within a few hours. If there's no fever, I routinely treat for constipation. If neither of those strategies restores the appetite, it's off to the vet.

Laurie


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you both. I ended up taking Sophie into my work where everything checked out normal. No temp, no diarrhea, no vomiting, no dehydration. She ended up eating tonight as well. We did do blood work just to check her white blood cell count which we will get back tomorrow. My vet said that her gut feeling is that my cats will be just fine though and she said if anything we will deal and get through it and wished she had a crystal ball to tell me everything will be okay like she feels it will be. To be honest since talking with my vet and hearing what her gut feeling is I actually feel quite a bit better and like some relief has came over me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
That's good news! Sounds like your vet is a good one!

Any news on a necropsy of Leia?
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She is an amazing vet! I'm very lucky to be working with such an amazing vet. I don't know of many vets who do what she does for her patients and her clients. She always goes above and beyond and is always telling people to call her whenever if they need to. She even gives clients her phone number so they can contact her if they need to. I always tell her if you ever leave the clinic I'll have to bring my pets to your new place of work. Wish all vets were like her. My boss is an awesome vet as well but he would never let anyone call him not even his own employees outside of work not even for an emergency. 

No the shelter has refused to do one. My vet however wants to press charges against the shelter vet or at least report her to the board of vets I believe its called for malpractice(allowing Leia to go back to my home after seeing the state she was in) or whatever she can get away with charging her for. She said how they handled this situation was horrible and we will make sure they get what they deserve and if it can't be a full shut down then we can at least spread the word about them being horrible.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm thrilled your vet has joined you in this battle!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Perhaps Little Leia will not have suffered and died in vain!
Justice for her, and any others, still living, that will have a chance of life, and Proper care...
Please keep us posted on all fronts!
(((HUGS))) and Blessings for you and your furbabies! 
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

She is furious that they allowed this to happen and put me in this situation. To be honest the whole clinic staff is getting on board with this. We work with rescues on a daily basis and would NEVER allow this to happen. What they did was wrong and they handled it horribly. Her exact words were so they were willing to pay for emergency surgery but can't afford a necropsy? Its the same price on their part and I can't believe how they handled this. I will keep everyone updated. So far we have left pretty nasty reviews all over the place about them. All either being hidden or removed of course by them but we will keep posting and spreading the word. 

Thank you! I will keep you all posted on them as well but for the first time since this has happened I'm finally beginning to believe everyone who have been telling me from the start that my babies will be just fine and live very long healthy lives. I just hope it turns out this way. I'm still worried of course but I've been feeling better then I have been.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> I'm thrilled your vet has joined you in this battle!!:thumbup::thumbup:


Seconding this. I am so glad you have some great support from your vet and colleagues on this. I truly hope something can be done about that shelter as they put both Leia and you in such a terrible situation that neither deserved.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been watching this thread, with sadness and outrage..

I am so glad your own Vet and the staff there are backing you up!

This entire episode is indeed an tragedy, in more ways than one...

Ok, now I have to put my 2 cents in, (anger raging):

Just a thought... any investigative reporters on the local TV news?

You could do an 'anonymous' tip.....
You can stay anonymous but tell your story to the news reporter..This is more than a human interest story.....This is about health and lives of kitties! It is similar to all the 'dog mills' that are out there....
I think it would be a great idea..

I had a situation come up a few years ago that I was really upset about. All I did was call the station, and give them the info. The reporter answered the phone himself and was on it in a flash.. The institution I had issued with immediately opened up an investigation (because the reporter called them) and the issue was resolved. I did not have to go on air ( they did say I could be anonymous---in shadows)....so I have no hesitation to suggest this to anyone. They did not even have to run a story about this...but in this case, I know they will...
People should know about this. Think about all the people who adopted kitties from the 'humane' society thinking they are healthy and not exposed to anything bad....and then their cats get sick...people do not know this atrocities exist....

Just a thought, IMO...

I pray your own cats will be ok~~~ I think and feel they will be. and your Vet sounds so good....keep thinking positive thoughts about them...

I really feel that Leila had you as her Angel.....you provided her with, care, love, and comfort......

((((hugs))):heart


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you both so much I appreciate your support. My vet just sent me a text of Sophie's blood work with a huge smile attached to it everything came back perfect! For a while I was dreading the worst and I'm finally beginning to breathe. 

Artiesmom-Thank you so much for your support and good thoughts again I appreciate it. I actually like your idea of going to the news about this. Its not a bad idea at all and I'll have to see about doing that. I never even thought about doing that but I have noticed that at least my local news is willing to do reports on animals and even shelters they have done it before. I'm very lucky to be working in a clinic where all of us have the same passion and we all care about our pets in the same way.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla,
Great news on the tests coming back all negative!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Sharon
It is great news! I'm quite happy about that! We just did a full cat panel in terms of blood work but the fact that everything came back perfect is a huge relief for me.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy Dance on the blood work!! :wiggle

I am so glad you can relax a bit.. I know, in my heart, things will be fine with your loves....

hoping you do not get the wrong impression of me.. I am not a vindictive person, nor do I go out of my way to cause problems..but it just seems the news media may be a good platform to air this. They will definitely investigate this fully. Even a phone call from the reporter is sure to make a difference...they will be 'on notice'.....

I live near Boston, the local stations are in Boston..I just called one of them...believe me. it made a difference... I was beside myself at that point and felt helpless. That one phone call from the reporter made a world of difference....
I think that is why they are there. To make sure that horrible things do not reoccur...

((hugs)))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sophie needs her own thread. :grin:


----------

